# Bailey,



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bailey has been the family dog for 10 years, she lives with my mom and dad but I still think of her as one of my dogs. Bailey health has changed for the worst in the past few months, at her last vet visit which was not to long ago the vet said that her body was failing just due to old age. She can barely get up anymore and when she does her hips give out, she can barely walk. I think the worst part is her mind is still there. She is smart. Bails is not gone yet, im spending as much time with her as possible  its a sad time.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Take care of Bailey and keep your chin up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry, my family is going through this right now with my parents lab  It's truly heartbreaking :wub:


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

My heart goes out to you, Bailey n your whole family. May things get better for all of you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been where you are twice in a years time. It was so hard to decide when it was time. My heart goes out to you and Bailey. Live everyday like it's the last and enjoy every moment. Spoil and love Bailey like you always have. 

Wishing you and Bailey the days you need to make the best memories.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Bailey's health. Sounds like your plan to spend as much time with her and keep her comfortable is the best one. My thoughts are w/ you at this difficult time.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Her mind is all there, thats why its so hard,she still stares at her leash if she wants a walk and will nose her tennis ball at you if she wants you to roll it back. Her hearing is a little shotty but hey she is elderly. 

She has hated dexter since we got him home at 8 weeks lol typical female stuff, she still pouts when he comes over but secretly I think she sorta likes him now. We started to see a little tail wag here and there about 2 months ago when mister dex came to the door.
Im rammbling  sorry lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

